# NJ bid for multiple train stations



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

i have a bid package for NJ transit...anyone wants it send me $10.00 to cover
the shipping...opening date is oct 4.

you need to be qualified to bid this. with 5 million insurance for slip and fall and also 5 mill for vehicles..there are other requirements as well

this is multiyear contract...the owner estimates it to be 200k..not sure if thats per year or what.

write to [email protected]


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

NJ Transit is one of the highest "Law Suite" clients in the state! Holly ****, everybody falls on their property! You'll be in court more than out plowing if you get that bid...been there, done that! :realmad:


----------

